# Word of the Day: Kiddlewink



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)

*KIDDLEWINK*
An old southwest English word for an unlicensed public house or tavern, or any unlicensed premises that sells alcohol.

I met my former husband at a kiddlewink when I was 20 years old.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)

It is impossible to go for a beer at a kiddlewink during this darn Pandemic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

I like to think a kiddlewink would make for fun times!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2020)

I've only been in one kiddlewink in my life and they sold alcohol there after regular bar hours.


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 8, 2020)

*Hmmm....Kiddlewink, eh?*

*Well, I may be 'long in the tooth' now, but I can still manage an 'Oldfartywink' if an attractive lady should happen by. *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> *I've only been in one kiddlewink in my life *and they sold alcohol there after regular bar hours.


Yeah, sure, Ruthanne, that's what they all say, "only one". LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmm....Kiddlewink, eh?*
> 
> *Well, I may be 'long in the tooth' now, but I can still manage an 'Oldfartywink' if an attractive lady should happen by. *


Ferocious. Thank you for the funny kick-start to my Sunday morning!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2020)

Kiddlewink:  How do you define "public house"?  Is this also a house of ill repute?  A "Nancy Ann's hotel for single girls?"
or is it ONLY a bar, tavern, pub?
Kiddlewink!  I love the sound of that in my mouth!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Kiddlewink:  How do you define "public house"?  Is this also a house of ill repute?  A "Nancy Ann's hotel for single girls?"
> or is it ONLY a bar, tavern, pub?
> *Kiddlewink!  I love the sound of that in my mouth!*


LOL, Gaer!

Funny you should mention it, because I have always liked the way "tiddlywink" rolls off my tongue and sounds.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 8, 2020)

It's a great word, isn't it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

RubyK said:


> It's a great word, isn't it?


Indeed it is, Ruby!


----------



## Matrix (Nov 9, 2020)

Kiddle winks  because it's illegal, that must be how the word kiddlewinks was created. Are there still kiddlewinks?


----------

